# Sacramento Rides, and Napa Rides? Thanks!



## paolosauler (Apr 16, 2011)

Greetings,

Looking for a ride around the Sacramento area Sept 3 and Sept 4th? I'll be in the Fair Oaks Area. 

Let me know. I'll be in town for a few days. 

I'll also in Napa Sept 5th -9th. Looking for a few rides? I think the Hotel is on Spring Valley Road?

Let me know about any group rides or good routes I should look out for?

Thanks. 

I'll be visiting from the Philippines.

Thanks

Paolo
Paolo.sauler @ Gmail dot Com


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

paolosauler said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Looking for a ride around the Sacramento area Sept 3 and Sept 4th? I'll be in the Fair Oaks Area.
> 
> ...


Fairoaks itself isn't the best location for easy riding, except you are right above the American River which has the American River Bike Path. There is parking off of Sunrise Avenue just south of Old Fair Oaks on the river. Park there and you can ride the six or so miles up to Folsom Lake on the bike path or ride the 27 or so miles west all the way to Old Sacramento and Discovery Park on the convergence of the Sacramento River and American River. The trail also loops around Nimbus Reservoir on the way to Folsom and you can ride either side of that lake. The trail can be busy so you have to watch yourself, but in the early morning especially it's a great ride with a lot of wildlife along the river.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

You could also take or ride your bike to the north side of Folsom and pick up Auburn-Folsom Road. It's a pretty nice ride through Granite Bay and all the way to Auburn, if you wish.
Gold Country Cycling's - Bike Rides - Auburn, Ca 95603
Sac/Truckee
Bikemap.net - A list of all bike routes in Folsom, California, United States
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/northern-california/best-climbs-near-sacramento-10940.html

On the north-east end of Napa, the Silverado Trail (it's a two-lane road) goes through fantastic wine country to Calistoga and is not as busy as Highway 29. Also worth exploring north of Calistoga are Knights Valley and Alexander Valley. Both areas are filled with lush vineyards.

Cycling Napa Valley: 6 Great Rides | 7x7
Napa Chamber of Commerce - City of Napa California 94558 Napa CA 94559 - Napa Insights
Biking in the Napa Valley
Local Road Rides - Napa Valley, CA - Bike Rentals, New Bicycles and Accessories - Calistoga Bikeshop
Conceived 17 years ago, Napa bike path opens
Bicycle Information | Napa County Transportation & Planning Agency (links to pdf bike route maps at bottom of page)


----------



## paolosauler (Apr 16, 2011)

This is great stuff. Thanks for the HELPFUL replies. 

I actually live off of Hazel Ave exit in FO. So this Nimbus dam to Old Sac loop sounds great. 

I wouldn't mind some climbing as well. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's a couple of rides I've done in Napa. Lots of great riding up there. Just so you know, Winesong is going on September 7, 8 & 9, so its gonna be kinda crazy up there. But, maybe that why you are going. Either way, enjoy.

Napa/Silverado - A bike ride in Napa, California, US

Napa/Sage Canyon - A bike ride in Napa, California, US


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

It's just my opinion, but Napa is too far from Sac to drive just for a bike ride. I'd catch the AR bike trail and head up towards Folsom and either go up to Beals Point and then catch Auburn Folsom to go towards Auburn. There's lots of good riding that direction. Or take Folsom Lake Crossing and head through Folsom to El Dorado Hills. Lots of roads off both directions will get you some climbing. We're riding to Folsom this Sunday to do some climbing from there into El Dorado Hills.


----------



## cgdrennan (Sep 29, 2011)

I grew up in Folsom and always loved the ride around lake natoma. Like an earlier poster said, it is busy sometimes but not early in the morning. If I remember right, one loop is about 12 miles of relatively flat terrain but the scenery is cool. That same trail goes up to granite bay and if you are into climbing I would check out taking Folsom auburn road to auburn


----------



## paolosauler (Apr 16, 2011)

Im going to Napa for a wedding. What's Winesong?


----------



## paolosauler (Apr 16, 2011)

@Rogus- I'll be in Napa for a wedding. Maybe I can join your group for a ride? Id like to do some Social climbing! haha
@Cgdrennan- I live near hazel Ave exit so I guess I can do that Nimbus dam to folsom and loop to sacramento and back? Is that a good ride? Lots of cyclist?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

paolosauler said:


> @Rogus- I'll be in Napa for a wedding. Maybe I can join your group for a ride? Id like to do some Social climbing! haha
> @Cgdrennan- I live near hazel Ave exit so I guess I can do that Nimbus dam to folsom and loop to sacramento and back? Is that a good ride? Lots of cyclist?


Lots of cyclists, but also a lot of runners, walkers, rollerbladers, etc. It's not too bad but you have to pay attention. There will be no shortage of cyclists out there., but primarily between Sac State and Folsom. The trail is kind of lonely once you get past Sac State and head to Discovery Park. You may see more homeless folks on bikes than other road cyclists.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

paolosauler said:


> Im going to Napa for a wedding. What's Winesong?


http://www.winesong.org/


----------



## DrDaleEMS (Sep 5, 2012)

I’m near the Sacramento area. Are you still in town? I’m always up for a ride.


----------



## joda (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting this topic.

When you get hungry, be sure to check out Sunflower "Drive In" in Fair Oaks village (from bike path cross the Fair Oaks footbridge). Great vegetarian and vegan food (but EVERYBODY goes there...)


----------

